# MouseListener und rechte Maustaste



## J@ckWhiteIII (24. Nov 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin wieder einmal dabei, einen Teil für ein Minispiel zu schreiben. Dabei soll man nun die Figuren aufnehmen und an eine andere Stelle setzen können. Das Aufnehmen und Bewegen funktioniert dabei, das einzige Problem scheint mir jedoch die rechte Maustaste zu sein, da ich von ihr per System.out.println() nichts zurückgegeben bekomme. Hier ist die mousePressed-Methode aus meiner KeyStates-Klasse:


```
public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
		if (e.getButton() == 1){ //LINKE Maustaste
			if (!locked){
				for (int i = 0;i<Screen.texts.length;i++){
					if (Texting.mouseOver(Screen.mse,Screen.texts[i])){
						switch(Screen.texts[i].getText()){
						case "Start Game":
							Screen.gameState = 1;
							break;
						case "Quit Game":
							System.exit(0);
							break;
						}
					}
				}
				if (Soldier.overlaps(Screen.soldiers[0])){
					if (!Screen.soldiers[0].selected){
						Screen.soldiers[0].selected = true;
						System.out.println("Aufgenommen"); //wird angezeigt, funktioniert
					}
				}
				locked = true;
			}
		}
		if(e.getButton() == 2){ //RECHTE Maustaste
			Screen.soldiers[0].selected = false;
			System.out.println("Abgelegt"); //Wird NICHT angezeigt
		}
	}
```

Das mit den Figuren läuft gerade auf Probe, so dass ich erstmal nur den 0ten Soldier nehmen kann.
Eventuell findet ja jemand einen Fehler hier. Ich saß da jetzt schon gut eine Stunde dran und komme irgendwie nicht weiter. Vielen Dank für Antworten 

P.S. Falls es einfach nur ein Logikfehler sein sollte, bitte ich um Entschuldigung...


----------



## Volvagia (24. Nov 2012)

Die rechte Maustaste sollte die 3. Taste sein.
btw. gibt es dafür Konstanten in MouseEvent.


```
SwingUtilities.isRightMouseButton(MouseEvent)
```


----------



## J@ckWhiteIII (24. Nov 2012)

Notiz an mich selbst: Java-Mäuse sind unlogisch. Bei einer Maus mit zwei Tasten, wo man von Links nach rechts (wie man liest) zählt, ist die zweite Taste Nummer 3. Super. Naja, werd ich mich dann wohl dran gewöhnen müssen bzw. Konstanten benutzen. Danke vielmals


----------



## Volvagia (24. Nov 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass überhaupt noch Mäuse mit 2 Tasten fürm reinen Endverbraucher-Markt gebaut werden. Jede Maus die man heutzutage sieht hat mindesten 3 Tasten.
1 links (1), 1 in der Mitte (2) und eine rechts (3).


----------

